# Hornet's Weekly Sitdown....Week 3



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well....you guys are getting better at showing up on time.....and getting scores turned in. But still missing the Carowhinner CREW :zip:
> 
> On a side note....in the future please be sure to send me your scores the way that I post them for the shoot. It makes my life MUCH easier :wink:
> 
> Now.....announcements are over.....shooters to the line for the first end of practice


Lets get it on!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This week the shooter #s are down....ukey: there are only 19 shooters....so we will run it just like in the past with ONE shooter dropping thru 5 then TWO.....

Of course with the mystery final start again :wink:

Practice is over......punks....and ladies :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well its about time we got this game started.:smile:

Don't worry about them carowhiners. Luttece Git R Done.:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #1....and the barebow shooting Raider is already done. :doh: We all need to give him a hand....he at least keeps them all on the target...most times anyway 

Now go hold down the PINE. 

archerycharlie - 28 29 29 28 29 30 30 29 27 29 
Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
Nanayak - 30 30 27 29 30 28 28 27 29 28
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 
Love'n-archery - 30 30 32 29 28 31 31 32 32 30 
dutchy - 32 33 31 33 32 33 31 33 33 33
Raider2000 - *18 *16 12 18 21 11 22 09 13 08
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33 
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 30 30 28
south-paaw 31 31 30 31 30 30 32 30 28 30
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 30 30 31 31 33 31
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
NCSUarcher - 30 29 30 28 31 29 30 27 28 31 
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32 
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 31 32 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> Well its about time we got this game started.:smile:
> 
> Don't worry about them carowhiners. Luttece Git R Done.:thumbs_up



Trust me I am not waiting for them....:nono:

Jarlicker is the only one worth waiting for score wise.....Buckshot Eddie....Prag....Sarge....and OBT are all full of :zip:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

at least One.... other NC-transplant show'd up ......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #2...and what ya gonna do? Well I know what archerycharlie and NCSUarcher are gonna do....they are gonna meet back at the line to see who is gonna be PINE RIDER #2

archerycharlie - 28 *29 *29 28 29 30 30 29 27 29
Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
Nanayak - 30 30 27 29 30 28 28 27 29 28
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
Love'n-archery - 30 30 32 29 28 31 31 32 32 30
dutchy - 32 33 31 33 32 33 31 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 30 30 28
south-paaw 31 31 30 31 30 30 32 30 28 30
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 30 30 31 31 33 31
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
NCSUarcher - 30 *29 *30 28 31 29 30 27 28 31
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 31 32 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Too Bad....So Sad....but looks like Scott got his archery ability from his mom :doh:

AC time for PINE 

archerycharlie - 28 29 *29 *28 29 30 30 29 27 29
NCSUarcher - 30 29 30 28 31 29 30 27 28 31


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It's a trick General!!! There's TWO of them!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> at least One.... other NC-transplant show'd up ......


actually 2 :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Dang i loves shoot offs, except when i am in it.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooops, I missed L'nA the first time through. Now there's three of us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 3.....Nana....time to break out the COOKIES....that has to be a record for you 

Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
Nanayak - 30 30 *27 *29 30 28 28 27 29 28
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
Love'n-archery - 30 30 32 29 28 31 31 32 32 30
dutchy - 32 33 31 33 32 33 31 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 30 30 28
south-paaw 31 31 30 31 30 30 32 30 28 30
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 30 30 31 31 33 31
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
NCSUarcher - 30 29 30 28 31 29 30 27 28 31
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 31 32 31


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm here! I'm here! What did I miss?

:moviecorn:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Too Bad....So Sad....but looks like Scott got his archery ability from his mom :doh:
> 
> AC time for PINE
> 
> ...


No he did not get it from me. My brother was one of the top dogs around this area back in the hayday of recurves and long bows, so mabe some of his talent rubbed off onto Scott.:thumbs_up



Hey i like Pine.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerycharlie said:


> No he did not get it from me. My brother was one of the top dogs around this area back in the hayday of recurves and long bows, so mabe some of his talent rubbed off onto Scott.:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i like Pine.


At least it's not a Hardwood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #4.....and the first Carowhinner....sorry your actually here and not afraid of a beat down.....either way....it's PINE and cookie time for you. 

UNSUarcher.....thanks for playing.....but it's the end of the line for you :wink:

Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
Nanayak - 30 30 27 29 30 28 28 27 29 28
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
Love'n-archery - 30 30 32 29 28 31 31 32 32 30
dutchy - 32 33 31 33 32 33 31 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 30 30 28
south-paaw 31 31 30 31 30 30 32 30 28 30
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 30 30 31 31 33 31
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
NCSUarcher - 30 29 30 *28 *31 29 30 27 28 31
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 31 32 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

just a quick note.....LAS has X7 Cobalts on clearance.  ALL sizes are on the block....the new ones are on the way so get them while you can at a discount. I just ordered my new shafts a little while ago :thumb:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> just a quick note.....LAS has X7 Cobalts on clearance.  ALL sizes are on the block....the new ones are on the way so get them while you can at a discount. I just ordered my new shafts a little while ago :thumb:


Thx. Checking them out now!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Thx. Checking them out now!


But I knew they were gonna get more $ out of me....Darrin just called back they are out of Pro Points in that size....$20 bucks for pins :doh:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> But I knew they were gonna get more $ out of me....Darrin just called back they are out of Pro Points in that size....$20 bucks for pins :doh:


As many as I have bought, I should be getting a sponsorship from them!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #5.....and the last end that only ONE of you are going to the pine....but 3 of you bums need to see me at the line.....

The Bootless One.....the Syrup Sucker and Captain North Carolina.....


Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-*30*-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
Love'n-archery - 30 30 32 29 28 31 31 32 32 30
dutchy - 32 33 31 33 32 33 31 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 30 30 28
south-paaw 31 31 30 31 *30 *30 32 30 28 30
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 *30 *30 31 31 33 31
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 31 32 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> As many as I have bought, I should be getting a sponsorship from them!!!!


we won't get into the $ spent at LAS battle....I don't even want to know how much money I have spent there in the past 10 years.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spooner....your safe....what the heck does Spoon13 stand for anyway? :noidea:

Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
south-paaw 31 31 30 31 30 *30 *32 30 28 30
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 30 *30 *31 31 33 31


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

heheheeeee... 2nd times a charm for me...:teeth:.... and sometimes a third...

bring your fattest arrows gents...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> heheheeeee... 2nd times a charm for me...:teeth:
> 
> bring your fattest arrows gents...


There are two of us from Central Florida?!?!?! We have the makings of a gang!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> But I knew they were gonna get more $ out of me....Darrin just called back they are out of Pro Points in that size....$20 bucks for pins :doh:


Better get on the horn with Rod. He'll getum sent out to you in about 2-3 days. I get mine directly from him. Cheaper shipping, plus I don't have to pay that dang state sales tax when ordering from LAS.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

But my big buddy Matty is heading over to the PINE.....folks he is a big boy....so spread out and let him have the middle.....but I have seen what he can do to a 5lb sub so keep an eye on them cookies:wink:

south-paaw 31 31 30 31 30 30 32 30 28 30
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 30 30 *31 *31 33 31


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn fifth end!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott...just about enough of all to have teams !!!... not that i'd help Fl out though....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Better get on the horn with Rod. He'll getum sent out to you in about 2-3 days. I get mine directly from him. Cheaper shipping, plus I don't have to pay that dang state sales tax when ordering from LAS.


It would be about the same.....plus LAS takes care of me so I will take care of them 

and I don't pay tax :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Da da da da!! Never fear, Capt. NC is here!!!!


It's just my old softball nickname and #. Use to "stir" it up with an umpire or 3.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> just about enough of all to have temas !!!... not that i'd help Fl out though....



Stay out of X Hunter's cooler....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stay out of X Hunter's cooler....




```

```
no problem there... i don't care for KoolAid !!...:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> Scott...just about enough of all to have teams !!!... not that i'd help Fl out though....


Temas?? Is that Spanish for "Sitting my azz on the pine??" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Temas?? Is that Spanish for "Sitting my azz on the pine??"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



He is THE SPOON!!!!!! Stir it up!!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Temas?? Is that Spanish for "Sitting my azz on the pine??"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```


fat fingers, quaint laptop...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> It would be about the same.....plus LAS takes care of me so I will take care of them
> 
> and I don't pay tax :wink:


Next time I'll get you to get my stuff....LOL. I can drive there in about an hour and have all the goodies I need, be back home and shooting all the goodies til yours leaves on the UPS truck...HAHA


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Why am I being announced as "The Syrup Sucker"? I'm not the only one here tonight.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Folks we have a rescore.....seems that after not having more then ONE NC shooter here I over looked someone.....so on end #5 Matty is safe....

Love'n-Archery.....time for you to go cuddle with your man.....but not bad shooting with a bun in the over:wink:

Love'n-archery - 30 30 32 29 *28 *31 31 32 32 30


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Why am I being announced as "The Syrup Sucker"? I'm not the only one here tonight.




```

```
but you are the first....:thumbs_up

heheheeee...:star:

save this post for another end or so...:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Why am I being announced as "The Syrup Sucker"? I'm not the only one here tonight.


Cuz your always "THE" first Sryup Sucker out :doh:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Cuz your always "THE" first Sryup Sucker out :doh:


Oh no he didn't!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 6......and The Bootless One is lucky no more......maybe you should pick up a freakcurve after all.....

Matty you were safe last time on an over sight.....but you can head back to that comfy spot you had a few minutes ago :doh:



Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
dutchy - 32 33 31 33 32 33 31 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 30 30 28
south-paaw 31 31 30 31 30 *30 *32 30 28 30
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
moparmatty - 32 32 32 31 30 *30 *31 31 33 31
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 31 32 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

as some of you know....I finally got rid of that thing I complained about all summer.....

Man is this thing SWEEETTT.....although I don't know what I am gonna do when it's travel time cuz the scope doesn't come off :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

ahhhhh NUTS !! 

her ya' go Matty...:darkbeer::darkbeer:... (take 2 for the second trip !!)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #7......I just realized we haven't had that many shootoffs tonight :noidea:

Dutchy...head on over there and get a cookie from your Syrup Sucking buddy and have a seat on the PINE  Is that better Matty? 

But looks like I spoke to soon......we have a shootoff for the final spot on the PINE :doh:

archerpap....Yankee....McCann....Scott....come get you some....I am waiting for you on the line.....

Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
dutchy - 32 33 31 33 32 33 *31 *33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 30 30 28
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 *32 *32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 *32 *32 32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 31 32 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

McCann....you did well....but your over your head in this battle.....PINE TIME for you my friend :wink:

archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 30 33
McCann - 32 30 31 31 31 31 32 *30 *30 28
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> as some of you know....I finally got rid of that thing I complained about all summer.....
> 
> Man is this thing SWEEETTT.....although I don't know what I am gonna do when it's travel time cuz the scope doesn't come off :doh:




```

```
i just may have something for your sight...:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

where ya' been Nana ?? we are starving..


:hug:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 8........I was getting ready to say all the Va boys are still left ....but then Vince had to go and shoot a 9 :doh: 

and I am in a shoot off again:doh: I need to see....

archerpap....Yankee.....TN ARCHER....ScottBarrett.....it's time to get funky....


Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 *32 *33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 *32 *32 30 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 *32 *32 33
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 *32 *32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 *32 *32 31
VaVince - 32 31 32 32 32 32 33 *31 *32 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i just may have something for your sight...:wink:


a big ARSE pistol case


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shootoff time....and let's see who has the skills to stay and play.....


Good lord Yankee.....if you didn't want to play anymore.....you could have just shot a couple 9s....you didn't need to shoot one out in the STRAWBERRY PATCH......ukey:


archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
damnyankee - 32 32 33 31 33 31 32 32 *30 *33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 31


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> End # 3.....Nana....time to break out the COOKIES....that has to be a record for you
> 
> Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
> Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
> ...


:faint:
I'm not the first or second one out! :whoo::banana:



south-paaw said:


> where ya' been Nana ?? we are starving..
> 
> 
> :hug:


Sorry guys... I left the cookies with Hornet..but I brought the Birthday Cake... now... where is he???


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Guys... :wave:

:cheers: from the Pine! 

Cookies... more cookies... uh... Hornet.. where's the cookies?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #9...and there has been some my-T-fine shooting going on....:thumb:

Shootoff time....again :doh:

Spponer....TN....Bill.....Scott....join ME on the line :doh:



Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-*32*-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 *32 *33
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 *32 *32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 *32 *32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 *32 *31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CRAP....someone get me a cookie :doh:

TN your safe....back in the pond you go....this end was catch and release for you 

Spoon.....Bill and Scott...go pull em and reload.....


Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin - 31 33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 32 *31 *


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #9...and there has been some my-T-fine shooting going on....:thumb:
> 
> Shootoff time....again :doh:
> 
> ...




```

```
look out billy-bob... your about to get snookered.. !!...:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well....looks like it's time for Bill to come sit on the PINE next to me and Vince  

At least we still have ONE Va shooter left :wink:


Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Bill Hamlin - *31 *33 33 31 33 32 33 33 32 32
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> look out billy-bob... your about to get snookered.. !!...:zip:


Wait till you see what happens next week....I told you all no looking into the Crystal Ball :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

good shootin' you two !!

order-up !!.....:set1_draught2:


:cheers:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wait till you see what happens next week....I told you all no looking into the Crystal Ball :doh:


What?? XHunters going on vacation and not gonna turn in a score??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> good shootin' you two !!
> 
> order-up !!.....:set1_draught2:
> 
> ...


Had me a couple of those Bud Wheat Ales after shooting last night....seems like a good time to have another....

SB


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> CRAP....someone get me a cookie :doh:
> 
> You've got them.... where'd you put them??? :doh:
> TN your safe....back in the pond you go....this end was catch and release for you
> ...


Cookies... ???? :noidea:
Where'd they go? I haven't eaten dinner yet either....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know this isn't the hunting forum :wink:

But everyone always brings pics to the range during hunting season.....

Kstigall and I went hunting on Sat.....and the Leprechaun connected


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know this isn't the hunting forum :wink:
> 
> But everyone always brings pics to the range during hunting season.....
> 
> Kstigall and I went hunting on Sat.....and the Leprechaun connected


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

That deer is more freaky than you described him to be Hornet....crazy looking!

Congrats Kent! :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know this isn't the hunting forum :wink:
> 
> But everyone always brings pics to the range during hunting season.....
> 
> Kstigall and I went hunting on Sat.....and the Leprechaun connected


Where'd y'all go?? Three Mile Island??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know this isn't the hunting forum :wink:
> 
> But everyone always brings pics to the range during hunting season.....
> 
> Kstigall and I went hunting on Sat.....and the Leprechaun connected




```

```
now thats knarrley ... congrats !!!... hell of a spoon there !!!!

hmmmmm... might look better if spoon-*13 *had one like that...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Where'd y'all go?? Three Mile Island??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I told you I would have to shoot ya 

But just so you all know what it looks like with a more normal size person behind it......he made me take a pic also with it


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> now thats knarrley ... congrats !!!... hell of a spoon there !!!!
> ...


I might talk trash about it but I'd put it on my wall. No doubt about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Where'd y'all go?? Three Mile Island??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey now...that's my neck of the woods!!!!!!!!! well, pretty darn close anyways


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now back to the real action....End #10...and it's shoot off time to see who makes the finals.....

Spoon....good lord man you have been in more shootoffs then Chance. 
Marcus....and Scott....time to join him...one of you 3 is safe....
Spoon13 - 32-30-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33
ScottBarrett - 32 31 32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I might talk trash about it but I'd put it on my wall. No doubt about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```
first quick look, i thought i counted 13... 

yup... i'd have it mounted :thumbs_up


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

A more normal size person??? 



Brown Hornet said:


> If I told you I would have to shoot ya
> 
> But just so you all know what it looks like with a more normal size person behind it......he made me take a pic also with it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Two ends later and Marcus....is heading to the final......

good shooting Spoon....and Scott.  BUT it's time for some PINE SPLINTERS 

Spoon13 - 32-*30*-32-32-30-31-33-33-32-32
Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
ScottBarrett - 32 *31 *32 31 32 31 32 32 32 32


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> A more normal size person???


Not everyone is oversized like you. :tomato:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

No shaking this one though. X 10 9 sucks. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Now back to the real action....End #10...and it's shoot off time to see who makes the finals.....
> 
> Spoon....good lord man you have been in more shootoffs then Chance.
> Marcus....and Scott....time to join him...one of you 3 is safe....
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Hey now...that's my neck of the woods!!!!!!!!! well, pretty darn close anyways


My grandfather lives in Camp Hill so I've been by there a time or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> No shaking this one though. X 10 9 sucks.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```
hmmmmm........ X 9 8 is worse....:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Welcome to the finals....we have two returning champs....a guy that scared of green jugs....and an indoor NEWBIE from TN 

Congrats guys.....but one of you is goin' to be taking a seat.....so get the nerves out of the way real quick and get to the line.....

TN I will give you a couple seconds to think about what we talked about the other night......:wink:

Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33

but what end are we gonna start on?  I know.....and so does ONE other person


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> hmmmmm........ X 9 8 is worse....:embara:


Your lucky you got an X that time....:doh:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I know....just kiddin' 




Brown Hornet said:


> Not everyone is oversized like you. :tomato:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Welcome to the finals....we have two returning champs....a guy that scared of green jugs....and an indoor NEWBIE from TN
> 
> Congrats guys.....but one of you is goin' to be taking a seat.....so get the nerves out of the way real quick and get to the line.....
> 
> ...


TN is shooting in KY tonight with our buddy shive. No trash talk from him....he used it all on me this afternoon


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> hmmmmm........ X 9 8 is worse....:embara:


I shot a 30, not a 28.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Two ends later and Marcus....is heading to the final......
> 
> good shooting Spoon....and Scott.  BUT it's time for some PINE SPLINTERS
> 
> ...


DANG!!!!! I suck again!

Getting better though! Those 100+ arrows a day are paying off!

Good shootin' y'all!!!!!! It's time for a quality adult beverage....:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> DANG!!!!! I suck again!
> 
> Getting better though! Those 100+ arrows a day are paying off!
> 
> Good shootin' y'all!!!!!! It's time for a quality adult beverage....:darkbeer:


100 a day....good lord. I don't shoot 100 a week. :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your lucky you got an X that time....:doh:




```

```
sometimes a bad flinch yields a "good" X ....:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> 100 a day....good lord. I don't shoot 100 a week. :doh:


I'm still a relative newbie...gotta pay my dues! I'm using the Carter Attraction back tension and my rhomboids are killing me!!!! League night tomorrow down here!!!!

SB


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

At Hornet's request 



JayMc said:


> Quoted from Hornet about kstigall...SO WRONG.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I shot a 30, not a 28.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```
butttt.... i did ... !.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I'm still a relative newbie...gotta pay my dues! I'm using the Carter Attraction back tension and my rhomboids are killing me!!!! League night tomorrow down here!!!!
> 
> SB


here come the excuses


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

JayMc said:


> At Hornet's request




```

```
now that's funny !!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

First round of the FINALS....shooters to the line.....

and Marcus....just like last week....no podium finish for you.....it's PINE TIME for you :darkbeer:

Marcus - 32 33 33 32 33 32 *32 *33 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> butttt.... i did ... !.....


Sorry dude. My bad. I thought you were trying to correct me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2nd round of the FINALS and we have a shoot off for 3rd place......

archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TN....you did well...must be that "coaching" :wink:

But it's cookie and PINE for you.....:darkbeer:


archerpap - 33 32 33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
TN ARCHER - 33 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> First round of the FINALS....shooters to the line.....
> 
> and Marcus....just like last week....no podium finish for you.....it's PINE TIME for you :darkbeer:
> 
> ...




```

```
fantastic shooting in this group !! 

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Where's my cooler damn it!!!! Southpaw did you hide it AGAIN???? And to think I ben tryin to help you out!!!! I think I smell a markup!!!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> here come the excuses


My league doesn't matter....I run it and we handicap it! I'm only shooting Fatboys and back tension the rest of the year there!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Where's my cooler damn it!!!! Southpaw did you hide it AGAIN???? And to think I ben tryin to help you out!!!! I think I smell a markup!!!!!:tongue::wink:




```

```
::nono::nono::nono:.....

i got your koolaid right here... !!...
special blend and such...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Where's my cooler damn it!!!! Southpaw did you hide it AGAIN???? And to think I ben tryin to help you out!!!! I think I smell a markup!!!!!:tongue::wink:


Hrph!.. About time you showed up.. and to think I saved you some cookies... :wink:
Awesome Job Sweetie!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ::nono::nono::nono:.....
> ...



I didn't leave it over there!!!! Bring it to me NOW!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

nanayak said:


> Hrph!.. About time you showed up.. and to think I saved you some cookies... :wink:
> Awesome Job Sweetie!


Can't wait for some cookies!!!!! Now if southpaw will bring my beverage i'lll be set!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and here we go.....a nice long shoot off to come up with a Champion......

after 4 ends of throwing down.....X Hunter and his 2712s take out Mr Green Jug.....

archerpap - 33 *32 *33 33 33 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 33 33

Congrats to X Hunter on his Back to Back wins :clap: looks like the young one is showing us all that Outdoor Nationals wasn't a fluke....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Can't wait for some cookies!!!!! Now if southpaw will bring my beverage i'lll be set!!!!!


Cookie time is here....good shooting this week.....now only if we could get you to have some Sam BEFORE we start shooting maybe someone else would have a shot.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great shooting guys. :thumb:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Cookie time is here....good shooting this week.....now only if we could get you to have some Sam BEFORE we start shooting maybe someone else would have a shot.


Or it might just envoke a 30X round...... Ya never know


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Great shooting guys. :thumb:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Awesome shooting guys!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Or it might just envoke a 30X round...... Ya never know


Just depends on how bad you want the next one. Sam that is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Good shooting Bob.... Did you break out the 27's for this week???


Good round!!! Here's one on me :beer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great timing. Only 10 more minutes before I can leave work!!!! I LOVE the Wed night sitdown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Good shooting Bob.... Did you break out the 27's for this week???
> 
> 
> Good round!!! Here's one on me :beer:


Thanks Brad. Good shooting to you as well....one back at ya:beer:
No, I still shot the 23's. Last night I set up a different scope and the 27's. I'll shoot them up until NAA Indoor Nat's in Feb.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Thanks Brad. Good shooting to you as well....one back at ya:beer:
> No, I still shot the 23's. Last night I set up a different scope and the 27's. I'll shoot them up until NAA Indoor Nat's in Feb.


I need to set mine up but before I do I need to see if there will be a scheluding conflict between NFAA Indoor Nats and the JMU location again this year


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, I got some conflicts with the one scheduled in NY, so I may have to shoot the following weekend in VA. I belive that weekend is the same weekend as Mids though.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Yeah, I got some conflicts with the one scheduled in NY, so I may have to shoot the following weekend in VA. I belive that weekend is the same weekend as Mids though.


It dosent look like there is a Mids shoot near me so I might just be a JMU


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I may end up at JMU also. Just have to see how everything goes. The one in NY is the week after Vegas, so I'll be rushing to get set back up for 23's, plus our State NFAA shoot is that weekend and was planning on 27's. Just not enough time and weekends to do it all.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great shooting Brad, as well as the rest of you.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Let's give a big round of clap to Hornet everyone. He's been doing a fantastic job of running the shoots this year. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Cookie time is here....good shooting this week.....now only if we could get you to have some Sam BEFORE we start shooting maybe someone else would have a shot.


Xhunter... since ya got back to back wins... you get to pick next weeks cookie... just make sure to let me know.. :wink:

Great job!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't hang with you guys............ Chit, even B'Ho can beat me............... lain: for now!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shooting everyone. 

Congrats to X Hunter again.:clap:

I am just happy I made it past the 8th end!:teeth:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Awesome shooting again X-Hunter!!
:thumbs_up

Another exciting week, thanks Hornet!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

nice shooting for sure!!!

I still cant beleieve i sat down so early this week, with a good x-count to! People are really putting some good numbers together. See you boys again next week


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> Let's give a big round of clap to Hornet everyone. He's been doing a fantastic job of running the shoots this year.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Sucking up will get you nowhere!!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> Let's give a big round of clap to Hornet everyone. He's been doing a fantastic job of running the shoots this year.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:





X Hunter said:


> Sucking up will get you nowhere!!!!!


I personally wouldn't want a big round of clap. But maybe Hornet's different.:dontknow:

But I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

nanayak said:


> Xhunter... since ya got back to back wins... you get to pick next weeks cookie... just make sure to let me know.. :wink:
> 
> Great job!


I like all kinds of cookies... mabey you could make up an assortment... But the man thing is gotta quit givin them to southpaw until he learns his role as my "fetcher"!!!!!... All those cookies are making him lazy!!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Congrats too ya X Hunter.:thumbs_up

See ya all next week.:teeth:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I like all kinds of cookies... mabey you could make up an assortment... But the man thing is gotta quit givin them to southpaw until he learns his role as my "fetcher"!!!!!... All those cookies are making him lazy!!!!


Hmmm..... ok..... we gotta work out this cookie thing..... Paaw, Hornet, Prag,... seems like I need a cookie guard....:noidea:

:set1_thinking:

Gonna need to think about this... but.. since I'm hitting the wood early, might not be too bad..


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Hmmm..... ok..... we gotta work out this cookie thing..... seems like I need a cookie guard....:noidea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:set1_thinking:


----------

